# Old Clarion cassette HU -- what to do with it?



## syc0path (Jan 23, 2013)

My dad bought an old car from a junkyard that he's restoring, and it had a Clarion RAB260d cassette HU in it. It's in pretty good shape, but I don't know if actually works.

Before I put in any more time on testing it, is there any interest in cassette HUs? Really, the only reason I'm even asking is because it's a Clarion... otherwise I would just figure that it was obsolete and trash it.

I searched for it on eBay and found a user's manual, but not the actual HU itself.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm not sure of the model yet, but if you decide to trash it PLEASE don't do so. I'm a Clarion collector and would hate to see that.


----------



## syc0path (Jan 23, 2013)

I put it on eBay, item# 221825604016


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't want to be a negative Nancy, but you might want to lower your asking price, by at least half. That is almost their lowest level tape deck, probably retailed for ~$160. 

GLWS though.


----------



## syc0path (Jan 23, 2013)

smgreen20 said:


> I don't want to be a negative Nancy, but you might want to lower your asking price, by at least half. That is almost their lowest level tape deck, probably retailed for ~$160.
> 
> GLWS though.


Yeah that's a fair point. But since I couldn't find any other auctions w/ this particular model, it was hard to get a direct comparison on price. So I'll leave it at this price for a little bit and see what kind of traffic it gets. I can always lower the price later.


----------

